# Strange issues in FreeBSD 10



## YZMSQ (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi,
Well, I just installed FreeBSD 10 Release yesterday, and it seems a bit strange when using it as my desktop. Firstly, I installed Firefox from ports, and it works well sometimes but it also refuses to start and complain sometimes:

```
XPCOMGlueLoad error for file /usr/local/lib/firefox/libxul.so:
Shared object "libevent-2.0.so.6" not found, required by "libxul.so"
Couldn't load XPCOM.
```
Then I restart my box, after that Firefox works normally without any complaint. However, sometimes it might complain as stated before.
And what's more, my box will hang and stop to response to keyboard and mouse randomly when tring to start some apps like Chromium or Firefox, be in console mode or X mode. I read  /var/log/messages and find nothing special seemingly except some sshd and devd related messages:

```
Jan 30 14:52:07 darkgeek sshd[41842]: fatal: Write failed: Broken pipe [preauth]
Jan 30 17:13:29 darkgeek sshd[79964]: fatal: Read from socket failed: Connection
 reset by peer [preauth]
Jan 30 17:13:29 darkgeek sshd[79962]: fatal: Read from socket failed: Connection
 reset by peer [preauth]
Jan 30 22:42:15 darkgeek devd: check_clients:  dropping disconnected client
```
Something like that, and I cannot figure it out.  
Well, my box has 4G RAM, one 500G disk, runs FreeBSD 10 amd64 with zfsroot which is installed via bsdinstall. I suspect it might be ZFS that contributes to this issue (previously my box runs FreeBSD 9.2 i386 + UFS pretty well), not for sure though. 
P.S.: Here is my dmesg of box: http://tny.cz/de6dd278


----------



## Matthew Dresden (Apr 28, 2015)

Try PC-BSD, it's FreeBSD still, but made more desktop friendly. However, I have found FreeBSD make a much better server than the variant, PC-BSD or its sibling TrueOS.


----------



## PacketMan (Apr 28, 2015)

The past year in learning FreeBSD (cause I was a complete newbie) I installed 10.0 and 10.1 dozens of times. I have also installed Firefox, oh I say 6 times at least. I've never had an issue; using ports or packages.  Any chance you chance an option or two during the port install, and maybe somehow that doesn't match up with something else?


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 28, 2015)

This thread is from January 2014... 

YZMSQ: Do you still have that problem?


----------

